# Italian Christmas tree



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I pulled this off the net..


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm glad you didn't drop it when you did that. It would'a made a heck of a mess.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn’t make it. I pulled it off the internet.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I know, that's what I was talking about, dropping it when you pulled it. 

Or should I say "ZOOOOMMMM, right over your head".


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Lots of pics of Italian Christmas Trees out there but since this is a food forum. Cannoli Christmas Tree, 200 cannoli.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I pulled this off the net..
> 
> View attachment 676612


Wonder how long it took?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wonder how long it took?


And how much patience too. I'd have had to prepare twice as much and have EMT's standing by to revive me after stuffing myself.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That guy must be heavy!

What are the skewers poked into?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

They make Styrofoam in that shape. But, I never saw one that big.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

huesmann said:


> What are the skewers poked into?





Two Knots said:


> They make Styrofoam in that shape. But, I never saw one that big.


I was wondering about that too.

Assuming that is real food stuck to the tree I'd think that Styrofoam may not be the best thing to stick food to.

Sure, Styrofoam works great for food containers but is that the same after you poke hundreds of holes into it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> I was wondering about that too.
> Assuming that is real food stuck to the tree I'd think that Styrofoam may not be the best thing to stick food to.
> Sure, Styrofoam works great for food containers but is that the same after you poke hundreds of holes into it?


First you can wrap the tree in foil wrapping paper before sticking the food into it.
I saw trees up to 18” high on amazon. here’s a sample.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Besides, styrofoam is basically inert, so if you happen to ingest a tiny bit off a skewer it's not going to hurt you.


----------

